# photography of fire and flames



## LearnMyShot (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, Let me know what you think of this shot. It was fun to do





video: How to photograph fire


----------



## pbrr1der (Apr 26, 2010)

I like it!  Not too sure of the composition or framing though.  It seems that it should be angled a lil more down to get a little more of the reflection or up a little to get all the actual flame.  Or crop a lil off the top to make it look more even, Just my .02.  Its still an awesome pic.


----------



## reznap (Apr 26, 2010)

Watched your vid and I thought it was neat.  The end result is pretty good, I really like how there's nothing but flame and darkness.  I plan on trying this at some point.. works well for me also because I lack an off-camera flash and this setup requires no additional lighting.


----------



## Tee (Apr 26, 2010)

I've enjoyed watching your videos.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 26, 2010)

Tee said:


> I've enjoyed watching your videos.  Keep 'em coming!



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## pbrr1der (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice video!


----------



## Big (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I know what I'm doing later!


----------



## rwarren92 (Apr 26, 2010)

After I saw this I went and found the first what seemed like abandoned house I could find and lit her uuuuppppp..... hows this for lighter fluid on glass. Yours is more artistic with the reflection in the glass... and the small, simple flame. 












just kidding guys.. these were taken at the NC fire dept breathing school im on a FD and my friend teaches there. 

These were taken just because it had gotten so big.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice, I like.


----------



## Vivarant (Apr 26, 2010)

i love it the contrast is amazing


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 27, 2010)

pbrr1der thanks for your comment there are a bunch of other frames that you can see in the video: this one has a better framing, i think


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you so much guys for your feedback!



Tee said:


> I've enjoyed watching your videos.  Keep 'em coming!


new one coming:
We are heading to shoot a child portrait at the barn today. If little Juliette behaves we'll have new tutorial for next week


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 27, 2010)

Big said:


> Well, I know what I'm doing later!


that's fantastic. please share your shot with us when you get it


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 27, 2010)

rwarren92 said:


> After I saw this I went and found the first what seemed like abandoned house I could find and lit her uuuuppppp..... hows this for lighter fluid on glass. Yours is more artistic with the reflection in the glass... and the small, simple flame.



GREAt Shot- you scared the the hell out of me for a second there. I just imagined thousands of our viewers setting houses on fire!

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR FEEDBACK !!!


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 27, 2010)

LearnMyShot said:


> rwarren92 said:
> 
> 
> > After I saw this I went and found the first what seemed like abandoned house I could find and lit her uuuuppppp..... hows this for lighter fluid on glass. Yours is more artistic with the reflection in the glass... and the small, simple flame.
> ...


 
Huh? Imagined?





I like fire. :er:


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 27, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> I like fire. :er:


----------

